
Which book is the best for entering the field of game development? - alxdhuang
https://twitter.com/alxdhuang/status/1115198848555552768
======
Kazooie_Bird
While I haven't committed to a single book, here's a useful resource for
referencing. You can find many snippets across the internet if you don't want
to purchase.

[http://www.gameprogrammingpatterns.com/](http://www.gameprogrammingpatterns.com/)

